# Will a Penn 309 w/30 lb mono work for...



## Lead Poison (Aug 3, 2011)

Heading to the Keys (Marathon) on Friday with the family.

My father-in-law and brother-in-law want to do a little trolling for dolphin while we are there. 

I have a 7' conventional rod with Penn 309 loaded with 350 yards of Ande 30 lb mono. Will this setup be ok for trolling colored jigs for the average dolphin?

Also, how about a 7' medium heavy spinning rod with Shimano Spheros 6000 loaded with 40 lb Power Pro. How will this one work?


----------



## spaceman (Aug 3, 2011)

Keep the drag loose and they will work just fine. You have the whole ocean to play the fish. Most of the time boaters speed to the fish and cast jigs to them so the spinning tackle will be best for that


----------



## southgabowhunter (Aug 3, 2011)

You can catch anything out there on that rig as long as you don't horse him. It will be plenty big enough


----------



## d-a (Aug 3, 2011)

Lead Poison said:


> Heading to the Keys (Marathon) on Friday with the family.
> 
> My father-in-law and brother-in-law want to do a little trolling for dolphin while we are there.
> 
> ...



You will be fine, I was just down there for the month of July and the average size dolphin was under 20lbs. My main dolphin trolling reels are TLD 20's with 30 and 40lb mono.

d-a


----------



## Lead Poison (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you guys.

Looking forward to the trip. 

Praying for a safe one as well.


----------

